# Vintage Pen case



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

My son collects vintage writing pens so I worked him up a display / storage box for a few of his favorites. Walnut with two thin accent layers of Purple Heart. Hand rubbed a toung oil Finnish .....simple and fun


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

*Another pic*


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Another, not sure why I could not get all three in the Sam post


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> My son collects vintage writing pens so I worked him up a display / storage box for a few of his favorites. Walnut with two thin accent layers of Purple Heart. Hand rubbed a toung oil Finnish .....simple and fun


Awesome work as usual buddy!!! I bet he really likes that, can't get any better than custom homemade work!! :texasflag


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job

I have used cigar boxes, then some foam and felt to line the inside so the pens don't bounce around and get scuffed up.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

bill said:


> Nice job
> 
> I have used cigar boxes, then some foam and felt to line the inside so the pens don't bounce around and get scuffed up.


Thanks....He keeps them in felt sleeves so I did not line the box.....really more of a storage box than a display box I guess.


----------



## reelluvtofish (Dec 3, 2016)

bill said:


> Nice job
> 
> I have used cigar boxes, then some foam and felt to line the inside so the pens don't bounce around and get scuffed up.


r

i just found some of your custom pens in going through some things so i decided to look you up on here. made us think of you
hope your doing well


----------

